# Commandline Blowfish

## moben

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Bash-Script geschrieben in dem ich nun Text entschlüsseln muss den ich mir aus einem IRC-Channel hole.

Der Text ist mit fish verschlüsselt, den entsprechenden key habe ich natürlich...

Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dazu was in Google zu finden, aber ich glaube mir fehlen auch die richtigen Keywords...

Versucht habe ich es schon so:

Key = 0e3mfi3n

Verschl. Text = R29ug.quxkG/

```
openssl bf-ecb -d -a -K 0e3mfi3n <<EOF

R29ug.quxkG/

EOF
```

klappt aber nicht ->

```
iv undefined
```

Wie stell ich denn das am besten an? Ob mit openssl oder sonstwas is mir eigentlich egal...

Danke

----------

